# Jammu and kashmir integral part of india ,forget



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 9, 2007)

Article 370 of the Indian constitution, which  grants special status to Jammu and Kashmir. Article 370 virtually made Jammu and Kashmir a country within a country, with its own flag, emblem, constitution and Sadr-i-Riyasat (Head of State). The right of the state to have a separate head of state was lost in the 1960s.

This article specifies that except for Defence, Foreign Affairs and Communications, the Indian Parliament needed the State Government's concurrence for applying all other laws. Thus the state's residents lived under a separate set of laws, including those related to citizenship, ownership of property, and fundamental rights, as compared to other Indians.


----------



## outlaw (May 9, 2007)

can u please post some more details

i am interested in the special rights


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 9, 2007)

sure man

Removal and Detention of Sheikh Abdullah

Meanwhile, the expectation that Kashmir as an integral part of India would work out its destiny with the rest of the country in consonance with the ideals of secularism and democracy were belied with Sheikh Abdullah trying to change his stand after 1952 and beginning to think in terms of an Independent Kashmir. Removal and detention of Sheikh Abdullah - 1953Consequently, the 'Sadar-e-Riyasat' removed Sheikh Abdullah from the Prime Ministership on 9 August 1953 and put him under detention. He was succeeded by Bakshi Ghulam Mohammad as Prime Minister. This event had been preceded by efforts of the Government of India to make Sheikh Abdullah to abide by the earlier commitments in the form of an agreement reached between him and the Government of India on 24 July 1952. This agreement, interalia, conceded elected Sadar-e-Riyasat, limited jurisdiction of Supreme Court and extension of Emergency provision of the Indian Constitution at the request of the State Government.


----------



## rohit_bawa (May 10, 2007)

I'm from jammu and i think j&k is an intergral part of india
BTW just have a look on the complete article 370

*lawmin.nic.in/coi/PARTXXI.pdf

*www.kashmir-information.com/ConvertedKashmir/Chapter26.html

*www.hinduonnet.com/fline/fl1719/17190890.htm


----------

